# My husband doesn't like touching or kissing my boobs. Is this normal?



## Iceprincess921 (May 17, 2017)

Troll -Amp


----------



## mary35 (Jul 18, 2010)

Have you asked him why?


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Other than this, how is the rest of your sex life? Does he make you feel desired in other ways?

Some men are boob men, some men are ass men. Different men are turned on by different things. And some men don't enjoy giving oral. Hopefully, those men make up for it in other ways. My guy doesn't enjoy giving oral, but he more than compensates for it in other ways. Some men say they don't enjoy giving oral, when it's really that they don't think they're very good at it and so it intimidates him.

What DOES he like/find attractive about women?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

What? Is he.....nuts?

Maybe in his first year his Momma fed him sour milk from her mammaries.

What udder stupidity.


----------



## Edo Edo (Feb 21, 2017)

Nope. Not normal. At all. Speaking as a man, I love boobs. Boobs are awesome. A cups, B cups, C cups, D cups... 
It sounds like your husband might be a very low sex drive person. Does he have a stressful job? Have there been any ongoing family issues? Have you ever communicated your desire for your husband to pay more attention to your body/chest? 



Side note: Please talk to my wife sometime. I'd love to be allowed to give her boobs some more attention. A lot more attention...


----------



## Edo Edo (Feb 21, 2017)

FeministInPink said:


> What DOES he like/find attractive about women?



Maybe it's not women he finds attractive, but is just too deep in the closet to realize it yet. I've heard a lot of these types of stories where a husband/father can't admit homosexuality to himself or others until MUCH later in life...


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Sounds like you have a long overdue conversation in your near future. Ask what your H likes.

Ask your H which parts of you body he like touching the most. Ask him what part of your body he likes kissing the most. Ask him if there are any things he is afraid to bring up with you that he would like to do with his mouth or tongue on you and then tell him that you will not be judgemental about anything he says (and mean it.)

Ask you H what parts of your body he likes to look at the most? Ask him how you can pose for him or dress for him so that he likes looking at you more.

Then ask ask him what he likes you to touch the most, kiss the most, tongue the most. Ask him what parts of his body he likes you look at the most.

Rather than be concerned, use this as motivation to become more intimate with your H.

Good luck.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

SunCMars said:


> What udder stupidity.


rimshot please


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Do you have hairy nipples or something? If not, no, NOT normal


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

FeministInPink said:


> Other than this, how is the rest of your sex life? Does he make you feel desired in other ways?
> 
> Some men are boob men, some men are ass men. Different men are turned on by different things. And some men don't enjoy giving oral. Hopefully, those men make up for it in other ways. * My guy doesn't enjoy giving oral, *but he more than compensates for it in other ways. Some men say they don't enjoy giving oral, when it's really that they don't think they're very good at it and so it intimidates him.
> 
> What DOES he like/find attractive about women?


I can't, I can't, I can't say it again.

Ask @Spicy.....she knows!


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Hubby doesn't touch your boobs, you chose the username ICEPRINCESS. Hmm...


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Simple - not normal.

I've never met a (straight) man that does not love the pink nosed puppies.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Iceprincess921 said:


> I've had boyfriends in the past and they would automatically lift up my blouse and start kissing and playing with my boobs for a long time without me having to beg for it!!!


Perhaps your husband could have an aversion to boobs because an early girlfriend scolded him extremely harshly for behaving the same way your past boyfriends did. 

Perhaps you husband does not like to be compared to your past boyfriends in the event you brag about how much you liked other people doing that to you.

Your husband may not be aroused by your boobs as he receives sexual validation in other ways (example: him controlling you). 

Regardless of your husband's reason is for liking or not liking something about you, are you able to accept him for who he is as opposed to who you want him to be?


----------



## 247769 (May 18, 2016)

Nope diffinently not normal. Start playing with them during sex and go crazy wild if that doesn't click with him you need to have a serious talk

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

FeministInPink said:


> Other than this, how is the rest of your sex life? Does he make you feel desired in other ways?
> 
> Some men are boob men, some men are ass men.


Some men are just boobs or asses. Some both.


----------



## gt30743 (Apr 10, 2017)

I think it would be difficult to say your husband's behavior abnormal, but generally my experience is that men find boobs attractive.

Some people (men included) have higher sex drives, some have lower sex drives. Some people enjoy a particular way to make love, some prefer a different way. Some people find a particular part of the body attractive, some find a different part attractive, others find the body as whole attractive. I for one can't really understand why people (men included) find boobs attractive, our chest is exactly the same as theirs just bigger, so some may find me abnormal for that I guess. 

I will just say if you love him, and I assume you do since you married him, you should discuss your concerns in an open and adult way. If he loves you, and I assume he does since he married you, he will probably let you know whats going on with him and how he treats your body. You may both need to seek professional help, I would think going together would work best.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

No, not really normal. I would be pissed if my woman did not let me caress and kiss her breasts.


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

I am as ASS guy and boobs are a distant second for me but i still enjoy playing with them just not as much as other areas. The fact he is not interested in anything else though is a little weird to me, is he low confidence or do you think he is just LD or maybe Internet Porn Obsession since you lived apart so long?


----------



## Rooster2015 (Jun 12, 2015)

Omg. My wife is oposite. She doesn't like her boobs messed with most of the time. You husband is missing out!!!


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I think he isn't normal because he isn't listening to you.

I had a girlfriend that could cum from me touching and kissing her boobs. So I did it a bunch.

My wife likes me touching her butt and not so fond of me kissing her boobs. So I concentrate on her butt.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Not common but not that unusual. Boobs don't do a lot for me - but I love the rest of my wife's body. (I don't dislike her boobs, I just don't find boobs in general to be particularly exciting).

OP - is it just your boobs that don't interest him, or is he not interested in your body at all? The first isn't really worrisome, the second is a bigger problem.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I can't fathom not liking boobs.

I try to understand but can't imagine it. They are one of nature's most delicious
and delectable offerings.

almost any shape or size is fine.

therefore, I will disqualify myself from any further analysis.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I'll chime in since I was summoned by the SUN 

My second husband isn't into boobs or oral. We are working though lots of stuff. Things have improved in some areas. We are I suppose a match in all areas but sexuality, and it is a challenge.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Why would you marry him?


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

I don't get men like this. Even if I wasn't interested in my wife's boobs, I know that she wants me to pay attention to them (based on the reaction I get), so I'd do it anyway. Aren't we supposed to try pleasing our partners? He's selfish, for one. The few times that he's paid attention to your boobs, have you made sure he hears how much you're enjoying it? You should at least talk to him about it and see what he says.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

badsanta said:


> Perhaps your husband could have an aversion to boobs because an early girlfriend scolded him extremely harshly for behaving the same way your past boyfriends did.
> 
> Perhaps you husband does not like to be compared to your past boyfriends in the event you brag about how much you liked other people doing that to you.
> 
> ...



This is not just about accepting him for who he is.

Women get a lot of sexual pleasure during sex from having their boobs stimulated. I can have an orgasm just from that. So him not wanting to touch her boobs means that she is not getting a lot of what is needed for sexual arousal for her. 
So I will counter your comment with: Is her husband willing to accept her for who she is… a woman who needs her the pleasure that having her boobs stimulated gives her.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

You've been married 3 years, and you just moved in together?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

This is like those threads with the HD woman married to the LD man. The rest of us men are sitting here scratching our heads saying "How the hell does that happen? What a waste of a rare and special woman!"
Now we've got a woman who would like her breasts fondled and she somehow ends up with the one man on the planet who's not into boobs? How does that happen?!?

Whether or not dude is into breasts, if they are part of the path, he should definitely be walking it! Sometimes the path is hard to follow and not at all obvious, if she's left a bread crumb, follow it!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> This is like those threads with the HD woman married to the LD man. The rest of us men are sitting here scratching our heads saying "How the hell does that happen? What a waste of a rare and special woman!"
> 
> Now we've got a woman who would like her breasts fondled and she somehow ends up with the one man on the planet who's not into boobs? How does that happen?!


Much to my dismay, I've learned by experience (and many, many field reports) that there is a large enough percentage of men who aren't that into boobs, that a woman's chances of ending up with one is not that small. I'd guess it at about 25% of men.

When you encounter one, it just is what it is. There's no way to make him into a boob man if he just isn't one. Yes, he may learn to go through the motions for your benefit, but he will not feel the lust for your boobs that a true boob man will. And you will know the difference....if you are a woman who loves having breast stimulation, that is.

If you aren't, then it is a great match if you end up with a non-boob man.

I don't know how many women there are who don't like breast stimulation or won't allow it, but I'd guess it is likely at least 25% as well.

As a sort of a scale.....There are men who *LOVE BOOBS!!!!*

...and men who _LOVE_ boobs

...and men who love boobs

...and men who enjoy boobs. 

After that, the scale is basically meaningless, everyone below that is a non-boob man and there's no work around for that. But the ones at "enjoy" or above can give the very best boob lovins'.....I can't get into my own breasts as much if my partner is simply trying to stimulate them. If he isn't also interested in them, like looking at them, etc. then just stimulating me through them makes me feel weird. Kind of like just poking someone where you know it might make them jump or be tickled. There's no lust behind it. There's just stimulation by itself, which to me feels cold and odd.

Men who *LOVE BOOBS!!!!* are the very best. Mmmmm....what a treat! To have your breasts be worshipped, desired, and handled by someone who is literally infatuated with them......mmmmm. To have them regarded as if they are precious jewels at times, and as if they are a squishy sex toy at other times. To have your man or woman literally leap around a corner just to catch a glimpse of your boobs because they realized you were changing over there. Or to have them standing above you and looking down your shirt while you are talking to them, and have that grin on their face like they are seeing the best sight in the world...and just when you are about to say "honey, can you still hear me or are you lost in my boobs again?" they reach over and pull your shirt out so they can see down there better. Then they use the same finger they pulled your shirt out with to touch the insides of your boobs, down in your bra, sort of just a tap back and forth on each of them, sort of like pointing out that they exist. Like "hey these are right here, tap tap". Then he pulls out his finger and looks at you and says "what were you saying?" Meanwhile, you are a lump of oatmeal now, because that lust he always has for them went zinging through his finger into your flesh as he pulled your shirt open and then touched them lightly to remind you that they are there and he is noticing them.

Damn I miss being with a real boob man. 

Even men who just enjoy boobs aren't enough for me. I don't want to live without that mutually enjoyable triangle relationship...me, my boobs, and my man.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Tatsuhiko said:


> I don't get men like this. Even if I wasn't interested in my wife's boobs, I know that she wants me to pay attention to them (based on the reaction I get), so I'd do it anyway. Aren't we supposed to try pleasing our partners? *He's selfish, for one*. The few times that he's paid attention to your boobs, have you made sure he hears how much you're enjoying it? You should at least talk to him about it and see what he says.


It's hard to tell from the given information if he is selfish or not.

But generally speaking, I don't think non-boob men are selfish. I think they really just aren't into boobs and so they can't force themselves to be into them. When they try, it is robotic and not pleasurable for her, usually. 

He may be selfish, I'm just saying that not being into boobs isn't selfish, it is just a preference that likely cannot change and therefore, any asking for change in that area probably won't be satisfying for her, even if it happens.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> It's hard to tell from the given information if he is selfish or not.
> 
> But generally speaking, I don't think non-boob men are selfish. I think they really just aren't into boobs and so they can't force themselves to be into them. When they try, it is robotic and not pleasurable for her, usually.
> 
> He may be selfish, I'm just saying that not being into boobs isn't selfish, it is just a preference that likely cannot change and therefore, any asking for change in that area probably won't be satisfying for her, even if it happens.


I won't make any accusations of selfishness as has been noted, there's a lot we don't know.

But I must say, Regardless of what my natural inclinations were prior to meeting my wife, I find myself getting "into" whatever excites her. To use the terminology from another recent active thread, my wife has "inspired" some evolution in my preferences.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> I won't make any accusations of selfishness as has been noted, there's a lot we don't know.
> 
> But I must say, Regardless of what my natural inclinations were prior to meeting my wife, I find myself getting "into" whatever excites her. To use the terminology from another recent active thread, my wife has "inspired" some evolution in my preferences.


I appreciate what you are saying. And I can similarly get really into things that a partner enjoys, even things I've never considered before or things that I never would have thought I'd be able to get into. Once I'm there and can be shown how much enjoyment they get out of it, I'm down!

But...I don't think I could make myself be "into" a certain body part in the way that I'm talking about some boob men are into boobs. Like as just a silly and not true example, if a man wanted me to lick and kiss and tug on and play with his earlobes, I could totally do that and really get into the act of it. But if he also wanted me to be sincerely lustful toward his earlobes...I could not manufacture that. It just wouldn't work. I could only pretend, and he would know the difference (again, a silly example but it fits).

I've been with men who have been with women before me who were indifferent about their penis. The women still may have given him oral or in other ways pleasured him, and the women may have truly loved having PIV with him, but he knew she was indifferent to his penis itself. She didn't cherish it or want to see it necessarily or really even notice it. When men like this are with me or another woman who truly lusts for and cherishes his penis, he knows the difference and relishes in the adoration. When a woman goes down on you because she wants to pleasure you, but also because she sincerely loves your penis, it is a world of difference between that and a woman who is indifferent to it.

The same goes for boob men who love and worship your boobs, and other men who are just doing it because they can get into it because you are. The second group...ok, thank you for the effort. But the first group.....THANK YOU for the GIFT!!!!!


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

Not all men like boobs. My husband is the same way. He loves butts but is not a boob man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Celtic (Apr 7, 2017)

A man who doesn't appriciate his woman's boobs is just making a big tit of himself.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I echo what most others are saying here (except that one post that said he must be gay... sigh...)

Like most men, I enjoy boobs. But like FW's post, I don't _LOVE_ boobs. They're there, they're nice to look at and to play with, but not all of us worship them.

The problem, as others have pointed out, is not that OP's husband isn't interested in boobs - it's that he's not listening to her, and her desire to have her breasts played with and, well, worshipped. If I was with a woman who desired that, I'd happily oblige.

So, like 99% of sexual problems and issues that two people have, it comes down to one person simply not listening/giving a crap. If people listened to what their partners were saying, everybody would be having great sex. But unfortunately, there are so many dumb-asses out there that don't listen and/or care.

On a related note, in my experience, I have come across only one woman who "worshipped" my junk. All other women I've been with, or have seen it, haven't seemed to given a care in the world about it. I've been with my wife almost 9 years now, and not one single comment about it. ~14 years with my ex wife, and all I ever heard was "they all look the same".

The thought used to cross my mind that maybe I don't have a very nice penis, or it really does look the same as just about everybody else's. I no longer think like that. The reality is that, like men and boobs (or butts), not every woman is into penises, and you can't make them be.

What you CAN get across is that you want them to at least appreciate what you have and spend time on the parts of your body that make _you_ feel good.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

maybe he is just not a good lover. he thinks all you need is PIV. 

do you orgasm with Piv only? 

I find it a double standard that when a man has a similar complaint about a wife not being into oral the status quo is get over it some women just aren't into it and why or how could you enjoy your partner doing something sexually when they don't enjoy or want to do said sexual activity.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Edo Edo said:


> Maybe it's not women he finds attractive, but is just too deep in the closet to realize it yet. I've heard a lot of these types of stories where a husband/father can't admit homosexuality to himself or others until MUCH later in life...


^^^^^ Bingo. ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> This is not just about accepting him for who he is.
> 
> Women get a lot of sexual pleasure during sex from having their boobs stimulated. I can have an orgasm just from that. So him not wanting to touch her boobs means that she is not getting a lot of what is needed for sexual arousal for her.
> So I will counter your comment with: Is her husband willing to accept her for who she is… a woman who needs her the pleasure that having her boobs stimulated gives her.


I completely agree with you. He is not interested in boobs, and she wants attention for that area. Eventually they might accept one another and he will be willing to do that for her, BUT she will still likely feel hurt because it is not something that he wants to do without her asking. 

Hopefully she can accept him for who he is and when he is willing to give her the type of attention she wants, she can accept it as a loving gesture as him making an effort to please her and that he wants her to be happy. 

At the end of the day wanting someone to want you in a certain way is never going to end well. You have to accept them as they are and then appreciate their willingness to compromise.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> It's hard to tell from the given information if he is selfish or not.
> 
> But generally speaking, I don't think non-boob men are selfish. I think they really just aren't into boobs and so they can't force themselves to be into them. When they try, it is robotic and not pleasurable for her, usually.
> 
> He may be selfish, I'm just saying that not being into boobs isn't selfish, it is just a preference that likely cannot change and therefore, any asking for change in that area probably won't be satisfying for her, even if it happens.


I don't believe this!

If a man is into his wife he does what gives her pleasure. The more pleasure she receives, the more he is into it. There is nothing robotic about turning on your wife. It is totally natural and requires no 'forcing' to do anything.

My wife gets very excited when I stroke her anus while giving her oral sex. It often brings her 'over the top'. I would never tell anyone that I love to do that. In fact I am surprised I do it. But when it is happening, it is awesome. I love pleasing her.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm just saying that part of why some women love their breasts being attended to is the lust they feel from their partner for their breasts. If that part is missing, then for me at least, just stimulating my breasts feels cold and dead to me. Just doing to make me feel pleasure but without lust for my breasts behind it means "tweak, honk" type of action. Whereas if he's full of lust for my breasts as well, it's more like "fireworks! bells and whistles! birthday presents!"


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I'm just saying that part of why some women love their breasts being attended to is the lust they feel from their partner for their breasts. If that part is missing, then for me at least, just stimulating my breasts feels cold and dead to me. Just doing it to make me feel pleasure but without lust for my breasts behind it means "tweak, honk" type of action. Whereas if he's full of lust for my breasts as well, it's more like "fireworks! bells and whistles! birthday presents!"


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

stupid phone...


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> stupid phone...


OMG, you just got yourself too worked up, that is all...


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> I'm just saying that part of why some women love their breasts being attended to is the lust they feel from their partner for their breasts. If that part is missing, then for me at least, just stimulating my breasts feels cold and dead to me. Just doing to make me feel pleasure but without lust for my breasts behind it means "tweak, honk" type of action. Whereas if he's full of lust for my breasts as well, it's more like "fireworks! bells and whistles! birthday presents!"


And I am just saying that when you are with your spouse and you are turning them on, you should be full of lust. No matter what part of their body you are touching. 

I have had times where my wife will give me a hand job and I know she isn't into it. I have asked her to stop because it just feels wrong. I understand what you are saying, but I think it is more about attitude and effort than it is about being any preference for a certain body part.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Iceprincess921 said:


> Hi. I've been married for almost 3 years and I don't have any kids. I'm starting to feel concerned about my husband's lack of interest in my body. I'm 30 years old and I work out and have a descent looking body. For some reason my husband never has the desire to touch or kiss my boobs. He's always been like this. Before, I didn't put any attention because we were on a long distance relationship and we didn't spent a lot of time together. But now that we live under the same roof I feel frustrated about this. He barely or almost never touches my body. It just surprises me that he doesn't do anything with my boobs, since it's a part of the body most men enjoy.If I ask him to kiss my boobs he doesn't last more than 2 minutes kissing them. It almost seems like he doesn't enjoy it and I feel like I'm not attractive in his eyes. This type of foreplay is important to me because it helps me get horny and wet. Honestly I don't see anything wrong with my boobs. They're small, perky and round. Maybe I'm not a D cup but I've had boyfriends in the past and they would automatically lift up my blouse and start kissing and playing with my boobs for a long time without me having to beg for it!!! I can be topless in front of my husband and he doesn't look at me with desire. Do you consider this normal or what's wrong with him? It's not only my boobs but he also barely touches or kisses any other parts of my body. He's not into oral sex either and I'm starting to feel like a 60 year old lady and I feel like I can't go on like this. Right now all I do is fantasize about other men wanting me. I have even thought about my ex because I got really turned on when he used to suck at my boobs and make oral sex to me. I want to feel wanted and desired because I'm young and sexually active. Any advice you can give me?


*More than a mouthful is an absolute waste! 

With that being said, I'd have to say that something is egregiously wrong with your hubby!*


----------



## 247769 (May 18, 2016)

I think we all agree there's something wrong here, I suggest you deal with it now and not wait until you can't handle and leave in 10 years. Try talking about it with him and then if that doesn't work see a counselor. If that doesn't work you only have 2 options, stay or go. Good luck and I hope he comes around.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

SadSamIAm said:


> And I am just saying that when you are with your spouse and you are turning them on, you should be full of lust. No matter what part of their body you are touching.
> 
> I have had times where my wife will give me a hand job and I know she isn't into it. I have asked her to stop because it just feels wrong. I understand what you are saying, but I think it is more about attitude and effort than it is about being any preference for a certain body part.


I would stop a man from trying to pleasure me through my breasts if he just isn't into to them too, for the same reasons.

But as for "you should be full of lust" no matter what part of your partner you are touching....well, there's no shoulds in sexuality. There's only how we are. If someone isn't what you think they "should" be, then you both have it wrong. No one is entitled to anything sexual, IMO. It's either there or it isn't. No "shoulds". 

There are decades wasted by thinking anyone should do something for you and futher, that they should be somehow held to the fire if they don't. 

If someone can't give me what I want, I must either accept them that way, or move on. 

If someone doesn't feel genuine lust for my breasts besides while having sex and just trying to stimulate me, then it's up to me to move on. It's that important to me. But when I do move on I'm not going to say you "should have" lusted for my breasts or whatever. Instead I'd say "too bad we are not a better match". Because the same guy will be a great match for someone else. There's nothing wrong with a guy like that, there's no shoulds, he can only be exactly who he is.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

rockon said:


> Simple - not normal.
> 
> I've never met a (straight) man that does not love the pink nosed puppies.


Although a gay friend said the one thing he found appealing about having sex with a woman (that one and only 'icky' time he tried... before coming out) was her boobs.


----------



## podiumboy (Apr 2, 2017)

If it were acceptable, and not really weird, I'd gladly spend a half hour each day just playing with my wife's boobs. There's so many things you can do with them! And I promise, I WOULD NEVER GET BORED WITH IT! She's a D cup, so there's a lot to go around. I wouldn't even say I have a boob fetish, I just really like them. I'm not a boob man over an ass man, for example. I just kinda like it all!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> This is not just about accepting him for who he is.
> 
> Women get a lot of sexual pleasure during sex from having their boobs stimulated. I can have an orgasm just from that. So him not wanting to touch her boobs means that she is not getting a lot of what is needed for sexual arousal for her.
> So I will counter your comment with: Is her husband willing to accept her for who she is… a woman who needs her the pleasure that having her boobs stimulated gives her.


I agree with this. I'll admit that I'd be crawling the walls if my husband didn't pay attention to my breasts the way he does. And not receiving oral would torment me greatly. There's valid comments all around though... Faithful Wife's mention of being with a man who genuinely desires my breasts as much I desire him to stimulate, play, caress and enjoy them, becomes as much a part of the turn-on. That need for his touch / attention to my breasts would still be there though. There's another specific part of my body that arouses his desire. It doesn't arouse stimulation for me but I dig that he digs it. 

We've had our issues though. And there's certainly an issue here. At best, incompatibility.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> Although a gay friend said the one thing he found appealing about having sex with a woman (that one and only 'icky' time he tried... before coming out) was her boobs.


Yeah... I've had a lot of gay friends, and a surprising number of them were fascinated by my boobs.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Not like touching or kissing your boobs????

THAT is the weirdest thing i ever heard? Have you asked him why???


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Iceprincess921 said:


> Hi. I've been married for almost 3 years and I don't have any kids. I'm starting to feel concerned about my husband's lack of interest in my body. I'm 30 years old and I work out and have a descent looking body. For some reason my husband never has the desire to touch or kiss my boobs. He's always been like this. Before, I didn't put any attention because we were on a long distance relationship and we didn't spent a lot of time together. But now that we live under the same roof I feel frustrated about this. He barely or almost never touches my body. It just surprises me that he doesn't do anything with my boobs, since it's a part of the body most men enjoy.If I ask him to kiss my boobs he doesn't last more than 2 minutes kissing them. It almost seems like he doesn't enjoy it and I feel like I'm not attractive in his eyes. This type of foreplay is important to me because it helps me get horny and wet. Honestly I don't see anything wrong with my boobs. They're small, perky and round. Maybe I'm not a D cup but I've had boyfriends in the past and they would automatically lift up my blouse and start kissing and playing with my boobs for a long time without me having to beg for it!!! I can be topless in front of my husband and he doesn't look at me with desire. Do you consider this normal or what's wrong with him? It's not only my boobs but he also barely touches or kisses any other parts of my body. He's not into oral sex either and I'm starting to feel like a 60 year old lady and I feel like I can't go on like this. Right now all I do is fantasize about other men wanting me. I have even thought about my ex because I got really turned on when he used to suck at my boobs and make oral sex to me. I want to feel wanted and desired because I'm young and sexually active. Any advice you can give me?




That's odd. I love all parts of a woman.


- boobs
- legs
- calves
- feet
- hands
- face
- bum
- vagina
- etc...


And that you're only 30, in your prime, no kids yet and work out? Wow, you're a catch.


Sounds like you have a healthy and adventurous sex drive HD, were as your man is more conservative? with a low sex drive LD?


It's called sexual mismatch.

http://www.5lovelanguages.com/profile/

I know the more I can pleasure a woman, the more I get into it and the more of a man I feel.


You can tell him what really turns you on and see what he does from that point.


Nothing wrong with you. In fact, I'd say you're the ideal woman and he has issues.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The answer is simple. Trolls don't have boobs!


----------

